# Transducer location



## Harryhunter (May 12, 2020)

Need transducer location. And best way to mount it .


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Need some more detail... Are you asking trolling motor or transom or where on the transom?


----------



## Harryhunter (May 12, 2020)

Yes where on transom


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Go about an 8th of an inch below the transom.


----------



## Harryhunter (May 12, 2020)

A gheenoe classic is quite a bit different then that transom. On it I was thinking more like area 5.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

Go as close the Center as possible without being near the prop wash or hitting on turns.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Instructions say "On outboard boats it is best to locate the transducer at least 15" to the side of the propeller". Also HTS is correct 1/8" below bottom of the boat . Be careful as on a classic that might put it right over the trailer bunk and cause problems when loading and unloading the boat.


----------

